# SA-ADVICE ON HOW TO ANCHOR A KAYAK



## dmb (Dec 11, 2013)

Having never anchored in kayak before I would appreciate some advice on the steps you take when anchoring your kayak as I reckon it s not as simple as throwing the anchor over and your good to go!

After taking advice from others I have my DIY anchor setup ready. Grapnel anchor on rope wound around a cable holder with a cleat and float on, with caribiner attached to bungee to attach to anchor trolley. Just need to install my hobie anchor trolley kit with a view to getting our on the water on Sunday if the weather is ok.

Questions I have is when your out on the water and youve seen a spot a good sandpatch surrounded by weed do I...

Go upwind of this spot then drop anchor if so how much rope do you let out I'm assuming twice as much as the depth of water?

Do I pull on the rope to make sure anchor has grabbed the bottom then tie off on my cleat?

Do I then clip the anchor onto anchor trolley and pull it back on the anchor trolley to the stern of the kayak?

Would it best to practice anchoring on calm days in shallow water to get the hang of it?

What are things not to do when anchoring.

Any advice you can give to point me in the right direction would be really appreciated.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Which direction from the desired spot you drop your anchor depends on the current and wind, so check ahead on what the tide and wind are likely to be doing at the time you'll be anchored so you can estimate where they'll push you. It's good to have the anchor to stern as it rocks the boat less and it keeps the rope out of the way of your fishing line, but it's also good when you can face down-current so your lines aren't getting dragged behind you and you can cast into your berley trail. Sometimes when the wind is pushing harder than the tide in the opposite direction I'll put the anchor trolley forwards. If the water is flat and the current isn't strong I'll adjust the trolley to the middle if it helps face me better.

As to anchor rope, in Adelaide metro gulf water in lumpy conditions with a similar setup to Geoff's in your other thread, I find 2.5 to 1 is fine.

A GPS is really useful for anchoring; besides helping you work out a good offset from your spot to drop your anchor, you can also use it to check if your anchor is holding, or mark where you're anchored in case you need to detach to get off a snag or fight a fish.

When you're retrieving the anchor it's a good idea to try and have the anchor rope running over a point as close to the front or back of the kayak as you can get it. If it's snagged, or becomes snagged part way up as you drift over a reef, it's harder to tip a kayak by grabbing its front or back than its side. I have a bit of rigging that juts from the deck near my left foot and I just use it as a makeshift pulley to keep the rope more towards the front. Some people have cleats for their anchor trolley line to keep them fixed in place front or back while they use them as a fairing to bring the anchor up.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

This guy demonstrates using a cleat to lock his trolley so it stays forward and the pressure from the anchor is on the nose while it's being retrieved:




He also gets the anchor up before tidying the line which I agree with; if you're drifting towards a hazard you'll be able to start paddling sooner.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

If you find yourself swinging at anchor, due to wind gusting,and causing issues with lines moving side to side, you can pop a drift chute out the front (doesn't have to be way out front, you can hang it from anywhere reachable forward point), to dampen swing due to wind. Or if you can brace it someway angling the paddle down into the water while strapped to side can help.

Be careful of anchoring in slackish tide then retrieving in full run out, it can surprise you the strength of it if you are not ready for it. If in doubt jettison it and come back for it, so always keep it clear of potential tangles in case you choose to do so.


----------



## dmb (Dec 11, 2013)

Squidley said:


> This guy demonstrates using a cleat to lock his trolley so it stays forward and the pressure from the anchor is on the nose while it's being retrieved:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers squidley


----------



## dmb (Dec 11, 2013)

laneends said:


> If you find yourself swinging at anchor, due to wind gusting,and causing issues with lines moving side to side, you can pop a drift chute out the front (doesn't have to be way out front, you can hang it from anywhere reachable forward point), to dampen swing due to wind. Or if you can brace it someway angling the paddle down into the water while strapped to side can help.
> 
> Be careful of anchoring in slackish tide then retrieving in full run out, it can surprise you the strength of it if you are not ready for it. If in doubt jettison it and come back for it, so always keep it clear of potential tangles in case you choose to do so.


cheers laneends


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Laneends, I'm going to try that next time the current and the breeze are fighting


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

That is snapper in the vid off anglersafloat.co.uk. and anchoring in a very strong tide. The important thing is not to get caught side on to the tide. I use a divers pmb reel with 2mm paracord on as anchor line. I have an anchor trolly which goes the full length of the yak. Clip anchor line into trolly and freespool dive reel whilst moving trolly to the front or rear. Once trolly is at the end of yak you are ok. A good ratio for anchor line out is 3 times depth.


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

That is snapper in the vid off anglersafloat.co.uk. and anchoring in a very strong tide. The important thing is not to get caught side on to the tide. I use a divers pmb reel with 2mm paracord on as anchor line. I have an anchor trolly which goes the full length of the yak. Clip anchor line into trolly and freespool dive reel whilst moving trolly to the front or rear. Once trolly is at the end of yak you are ok. A good ratio for anchor line out is 3 times depth.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

fishbuoyuk said:


> That is snapper in the vid off anglersafloat.co.uk. and anchoring in a very strong tide. The important thing is not to get caught side on to the tide. I use a divers pmb reel with 2mm paracord on as anchor line. I have an anchor trolly which goes the full length of the yak. Clip anchor line into trolly and freespool dive reel whilst moving trolly to the front or rear. Once trolly is at the end of yak you are ok. A good ratio for anchor line out is 3 times depth.


Yep getting caught side on with anchor pulling trolley clip out sideways can make it hard to reach and resistant to moving. Current is already trying tip you that way so reaching you is not a good idea. Getting it upfront ASAP is important. If clipping to trolley you will be pulling yak against drag of anchor to move the trolley.

As usual practice, practice.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Practising in calm conditions, with little wind or tide is a very good idea.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Hey this drogue trick's working for me right now. Bit of a SE wind that might otherwise be facing me the wrong way


----------



## dmb (Dec 11, 2013)

fishbuoyuk said:


> That is snapper in the vid off anglersafloat.co.uk. and anchoring in a very strong tide. The important thing is not to get caught side on to the tide. I use a divers pmb reel with 2mm paracord on as anchor line. I have an anchor trolly which goes the full length of the yak. Clip anchor line into trolly and freespool dive reel whilst moving trolly to the front or rear. Once trolly is at the end of yak you are ok. A good ratio for anchor line out is 3 times depth.


cheers fishbuoyuk looking forward to getting out there and giving it a go


----------

